# CA Journeyman application processing time



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

be patient with covid 19 outbreak EVERYTHING is taking longer than normal.
Good luck.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

My card from WVa took only a week and a half to process after I mailed in my check and passing grade letter, I would guess Cali has been hit much harder than WVa, so you’re gonna have to be patient with them.


----------



## eric626 (Jan 5, 2015)

ppsh said:


> Sent out my CA jman application and fee in early March, check was deposited on the 16th. The SSA income transcript form took over 4 months to process. Is the state any slower than the feds? Whats the typical CA turnaround on giving an approval? Im fully expecting it to take at least another 2 months with the current quarantine here.


I'm also in CA. Mine took a couple months to process and that was during normal times. You could try calling the department of industrial relations and check the status of your application. Not sure if their office is even open though.


----------

